# Dogma Awarded 2010 Race Bike of The Year!



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Dogma was voted best race bike by Bicycling Magazine for 2010. This has been the 4th year running for Pinarello!

Here is the link to the video, a pic of the limited edition Caisse d'Epargne Dogma and the new KOBH 60 HM 1K Pinarello.

http://www.southparkcycles.com/news.htm


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

love it getting my FP7 tomorrow not the same but in the same family


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

southparkcycles said:


> Dogma was voted best race bike by Bicycling Magazine for 2010. This has been the 4th year running for Pinarello!
> 
> Here is the link to the video, a pic of the limited edition Caisse d'Epargne Dogma and the new KOBH 60 HM 1K Pinarello.
> 
> http://www.southparkcycles.com/news.htm



Awesome.

I ordered the Caisse d'Epargne Dogma in January but still haven't even got a date as to when it will arive, its still months away!!!!!!!! I'm in Australia so I guess we must be low down on the list.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*@T-Dog*



T-Dog said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I ordered the Caisse d'Epargne Dogma in January but still haven't even got a date as to when it will arive, its still months away!!!!!!!! I'm in Australia so I guess we must be low down on the list.


You're probably not "low down on the list." I live in the U.S. and ordered my 2010 Dogma 60.1 on Dec. 4, 2009 and finally received it on April 15, 2010. Long wait! I don't have the proper tools, etc for final assembly, but will buy them and complete assembly very soon.

k.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*No Credibility?*



southparkcycles said:


> Dogma was voted best race bike by Bicycling Magazine for 2010. This has been the 4th year running for Pinarello!
> 
> Here is the link to the video, a pic of the limited edition Caisse d'Epargne Dogma and the new KOBH 60 HM 1K Pinarello.
> 
> http://www.southparkcycles.com/news.htm


I'm not surprised that the Dogma is replacing the Prince as the best racing bike. But bike snobs on the RBR forums give Bicycling Magazine no credibility. In particular, I'm thinking of people in the Colnago forums when I say that...they'd quickly change their tune if the EPS was similarly honored by Bicycling Magazine. I think that the Editors of Bicycling Magazine know a bit about bicycling, bicycles, and racing.


----------

